# massive antique Winther snowblower 2 stage,2 motors



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

holy camoley !!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

*A Monster Winther Snowblower*

January 12, 2011 


A Monster Winther Snowblower | The Old Motor

We are in the middle of an old fashioned New England blizzard this morning with snow coming down at the rate of two inches an hour. This lead me to thinking about photos with snow, but then I remembered these incredible photos of Winther rotary snow plows as they called them at the time. This one is quite a machine with a huge six-cylinder engine that powers the blower and a second smaller one to power the truck. This blower engine appears to be Wisconsin t-head of about 1000 cubic inch judging by the size.
Martin P. Winther incorporated Winther Motor and Truck Company in December 1916, initially manufacturing a rear-drive Winther truck. Shortly after, the factory manufactured the 4-wheel-drive Winther truck, and the Winther passenger car 1920-23. The truck cabs were open and fitted with low doors. Initial capacities were 2, 3, 4 and 6 tons and were priced from $2,750 to $4,600. Later vehicles extended the line and included trucks in the 1 to 7 ton range. As early as 1919 the company claimed that the Winthers vehicles were the dominating truck in the U.S. Navy.
The smaller (1-2 ton) trucks were aimed at the agricultural market, while the heavier models were intended for use in the logging, fire fighting, and snowplowing industries. The latter made early use of rotary plows; one of the largest used two engines, the rear one over the rear axle to drive the truck and the front one for the plow, with the fully-enclosed cab between. In the 1920s, electric starters were added to most vehicles. In 1926, the company produced five vehicle styles ranging from 1 1/2 to 5/7 tons. In its last year the products were renamed Winther-Kenosha, and in the summer of 1927 the plant was sold to H.P. Olsen. Text and photos courtesy of the Wisconsin Historical Society.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I think I need one of these.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! That contraption wouldn't even fit in my tiny driveway. It's a monster.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Holy impeller batman! I wonder how many people got shot out of that thing?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

They use a newer version of that for clearing the airport runways.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The ultimate Zombie machine.

I like the tires too. I can see the cops chasing me down the road.

Also a great vehicle for aerating your lawn.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like the ones they mount on the front of a locomotive.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

only this one, is 2 stage, and self propelled...and has hand warmers...


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree, a truck adaptation of a railway blower. I had never seen this one.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Big Blowers*

Especially love the spiked bands on the tires. 

I had the chance to see a pair of steam setups in use when I was a kid. One was a rotary blower on a steam locomotive, threw snow from snowbanks deep enough to hide all but the chimney when viewed from the side at about 100 yards. The other was a flatcar that had a V-plow on the front and a load of rr ties on it for weight. They'd back it up probably 3/4 to a mile, come roaring up and at maybe 1/4 mile, reverse the engine and let the plowcar run free to hit the drifts. Threw a lot of snow and occasionally went off the track so there was a crew there too with levers to help get it back on the tracks, reload the ties etc.

Had a chance to see stuff like that when young as I had an Uncle that worked for one of the railroads doing blocked tracks with snow and when trains went off the tracks, getting them back on the tracks and moving again.

Here's some other plow pictures: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=rot...=X&ei=3gt7VKWkOviTsQTj1oFw&sqi=2&ved=0CDYQsAQ




Thanks for sharing
Paul


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

That's a cool looking machine. I collect anything related to antique snow removal equipment. I've never seen that one before.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I can get a David Bradley buzz saw with a tractor like that, if I could find a blower for it, that would be awesome


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Several years ago (sixties ?) a Guy in our town, built his own snow blower. The thing was so heavy his truck could not push it. It then sat off to one side in his driveway for years. Sure wish I had a picture of it.


----------

